# I composed this years theme tune for my National Marathon



## dannymc (Nov 9, 2017)

hi Guys,

i got the great honor this year to come up with a theme tune for the National Dublin Marathon held every year in October. basically its our equivalent to the London or New York Marathon. they were looking for something inspirational with a bit of a celtic sound so that it could be played against scenes of Ireland and the participants who were taking part. anyway after a number of revisions they finally went with this piece. they said they plan to keep it for their theme tune for next year too which was really flattering to hear.

anyway it was played a number of times on the day which had 20,000 runners this year, the largest so far.
its one i will be proud of because of the significance 

hope you like it.



Danny


----------



## amsams (Nov 9, 2017)

Congrats man! Great piece. Nicely done.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice one!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 10, 2017)

Awesome Danny!


----------



## J-M (Nov 10, 2017)

Congrats Danny! Great sounding music...


----------



## dannymc (Nov 10, 2017)

thanks guys for the positive comments. 

Danny


----------



## JohnG (Nov 10, 2017)

that is a great honour Danny. Congratulations.


----------



## dannymc (Nov 10, 2017)

JohnG said:


> that is a great honour Danny. Congratulations.



thanks John appreciate it 

Danny


----------



## thov72 (Nov 11, 2017)

congratulations!! Great news.

(If you ever need a B-Part for a song, contact me.....first one is free  )


----------



## Musician32 (Nov 12, 2017)

Awesome piece


----------



## dannymc (Nov 15, 2017)

Musician32 said:


> Awesome piece



thanks man, glad you liked it 

Danny


----------



## Jetzer (Nov 15, 2017)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## dannymc (Nov 15, 2017)

Jesse Heslinga said:


> Awesome, congrats!



thanks Jesse. if anyone was curious the only reference they gave me to work with was that they love the theme track that is used every year for the London marathon, not sure if anyone here knows of it. here it is:



so they were like go compose an Irish/Celtic version of something like that, ha ha. the only things i took from that piece was it sounded heroic, victorious, triumphant and also very British so that was my starting point. then i took inspiration from the best ever running song of all time Vangelis -chariots of fire and wrote my track in the same key. 

not sure what work flow other composers take when writing to brief but thankfully this approach worked well for me this time. 

Danny


----------

